# Podcasts?



## Devor (Feb 1, 2013)

I just set up an internet radio in my living room, so now I can listen to podcasts in the morning while I'm watching my youngest son.

Any suggestions?

I'm mostly interested in writing podcasts - anything that will help me brainstorm or motivate me to write.  I'm only familiar with one, and there's a couple of more I've seen suggested, but I haven't had a chance to look into them.

But are there any good stories told in Podcast format?  I don't mean books-on-tape, which don't work with me.  I'm referring to stories told in the style of an old radio program.  That might be kind of cool.

Before anyone asks, I searched for Podcasts and didn't see a thread just for recommending them.

I'll start by recommending the one I'm familiar with, the Roundtable Podcast, which is phenomenal.  They invite aspiring authors to share their stories at a brainstorming session with a published guest author, who helps give feedback about the story idea.  It's developed by someone who's a bit of a friend to Mythic Scribes and is definitely worth looking into.  I wouldn't be looking into podcasts if the Roundtable Podcast didn't prove how helpful they can be.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I don't think I know of anything like the old radio shows, other than the old radio shows themselves.  I used to listen to some of that stuff at my grandparent's house.  Jack Benny, George and Gracie, that kind of thing.  I once heard of some radio-play version of Neil Gaiman's _Snow, Glass, Apples_ story, but I've never found it online.

I enjoy some of the stuff on PodCastle.  That's mostly the kind of thing you'd find in a fantasy e-zine.  There's also the Drabblecast, but that gets a little too far 'out there' for me most times.

As far as writing podcasts, I can't help you.  Sorry.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 2, 2013)

_Writing Excuses _is pretty good at times. It is chaired by Brandon Sanderson and has 3 other authors. This is strictly about craft, it does not offer any actual stories for entertainment.


----------



## Devor (Feb 2, 2013)

I went and had a long look yesterday.  Here was a big selection of scifi and fantasy podcasts that seems current.

As far as stories are concerned, all I could find was a few actual old radio shows and audio stories like PodCastle.  I tried one or two for a while, only to find that I really wasn't interested.

As far as writing craft, I am pretty impressed with Writing Excuses, which is pretty good, and I found a few others that are more like your typical modern radio show, with a host interviewing guest authors.  SFSignal feels like a professional radio program, but it's not very focused on content.

I'm a little underwhelmed with the selection.  It seems to me like there's a wide opening in the market for podcasts.

I think I'll just follow the _Roundtable Podcast_ and _Writing Excuses_.  It's probably no coincidence that those are the ones listed in the Mythic Scribes Directory.  If I was trapped in a car for long commutes, I do think I would add _SFSignal_, but there's too much "useless" time in the program for it to be worth it for me now.


----------

